# New Guy



## ethic1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey whats up peeps?  Just found this site while surfing the net.  Not new to BB but new to the forum.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ethic1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother


----------



## charley (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello!!!!!!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks for the warm welcome! and I will make sure and keep topics in the right places!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We have a ton of great info here


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## xpillz.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

